# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  epi pen pre-workout...

## newbster

Ive heard of people pumping themselves full of epinephrine before a workout. I was wondering if anyone here has actually done it?

----------


## Red Ketchup

This is an old post, but I can't let it sit...

*** DO NOT EVER DO THAT! ***

If you have serious allergies and you've ever hit yourself with an epipen, you'll know that it's the worst feeling in the world... your heart rate goes thru the roof and pounds like crazy, arrythmia is common, you get cold sweats, anxiety attacks, nausea, many vomit, hyperventilate and often get a splitting headache.

This lasts 10-30 minutes...

I've administered a few epipens (firefighter/emt) and it's not a pretty ting. An epipen has awefull side effects, but is means to save your life when an allergic reation is killing you, basically it's the "lesser evil".


Now are you sure you are not confusing epipens (epinephrine) with ephedrine or ephedra? Ephedrine is a broncodilator. Many people do take that for a pre workout "pump".

Red

----------


## newbster

No I was refering to epinephrine aka adrenaline. I never knew it caused such pain.. that sucks.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I have heard of people doing this but never seen it with my own eyes. It maybe somewhat of an urban myth as i just dont see how its extreme effects could be useful for lifting.

----------


## kaberle_15

Why use something so extreme and possibly fatal to get ready for a workout? Caffeine does the trick.

----------


## domeyeahaigh

you do realize you have to inject your heart right ? hahaha no way would i ever do that unless i ABSOLUTELY had to.

----------


## (1*)

you do not have to inject the heart... the leg is the most common area to pop in to.. lol, you watch too much pulp fiction

----------


## Panzerfaust

I had to always make sure the people i took care of had their Epipens on them at all times. I never had to give one (thankfully) but you do not put it in your heart. 

This has to be some retard joke or something.

----------


## Red Ketchup

I seriously hope is it an urban myth, I honestly don't know how anyone can work out after stabbing themselves with an epi-pen! We usually have to transport the patient to the ER after administering the epi since it's so rough on the body.

The epipen is administered in the Quad or Delt, and the needle coming out is a freakin cannon... it's meant to be shot thru clothes. It leaves a mark  :Smilie: 

Red

----------

